

A pilot's theory on what might have happened to Flight MH370 - nQuo
http://karlenepetitt.blogspot.ca/2014/03/mh-370-time-to-speculate.html?m=1

======
kjs3
Man...those comments are a rabbit hole of tinfoil goodness. If you haven't
gotten enough unhinged conspiracy speculation, this is all you need.
Everything from "OMFG ter'rists!" to "Aliens, of course".

